# How do i safely move my fish from a three gallon to the new five gallon tank when I g



## mommabear1 (Dec 30, 2013)

I have a betta, glofish tetra, glofish danos, cory cat, and neon tetra. I am planning on getting a five gallon and need to know what i need to do to safely move them to the larger tank. 

i plan on moving my slate rocks, and fake plants to the new tank.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

First of all, too many fish for a 5 gallon! tetras, danios AND cories are all schooling fish and do best in groups of 4+. 

Typically, to upgrade the tank you would gradually over a few days/weeks move stuff from the established tank to the new tank and run the same filter media through the new filter (to keep the BB alive) and then acclimate all the fish slowly like you did when you bought them/and at every water change when you remove them (if you do)


----------



## mommabear1 (Dec 30, 2013)

all of them are doing great in the tank they are in Laki.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I agree with Laki. With your stocking list, you should really be looking at a tank that is 15-20 gallons, not 5 gallons. 

Most fish will survive in less than ideal conditions. It's why bettas and goldfish are so cruelly treated in this hobby. However, surviving is a long way from thriving and it is poor husbandry to keep active schooling fish such as danios and tetras in tanks that cannot accommodate their needs. Particularly if you also aren't keeping them in appropriate schooling numbers (usually six). 

As to the question in your OP, Laki has basically covered that. It's particularly important that you monitor your water parameters after any tank move. Is your current tank cycled? If not, you are going to have to do a fish-in cycle and this requires at least a month of rigorous water testing and water changes to ensure the well-being of your fish.


----------



## mommabear1 (Dec 30, 2013)

i posted pictures of what i have now. so you can see how they are. I have a 20 long but right now i don't have room for it, my tank sits on my dresser in my bedroom and don't have room on my dresser for anything bigger than a five right now.


----------



## mommabear1 (Dec 30, 2013)

Since I posted this I have found room for my 20 gallon long and will be setting it up hopefully soon. will keep you updated.


----------



## sponge1234 (Oct 29, 2013)

Do you have schools for all the danios/tetras? They will be much happier.


----------



## mommabear1 (Dec 30, 2013)

i have three glow danios and one glow tetra, one neon tetra


----------



## sponge1234 (Oct 29, 2013)

You should have at least 3-4 fish for each schooling species like both your tetras.


----------



## mommabear1 (Dec 30, 2013)

i had three neons when i got them home two of them died, and when i upgrade my tank i plan on getting more of them glow and neon. I am going to do the 20 soon i hope


----------

